# como crear initrd

## antogc

buenas, estoy probando a instalar openvz para ver q tal va...el tema es q me bajo lo sources, los compilo, los añado al grub y observo que no me arranca...me da un error 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "hda3" or unknwon-block(2,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option.
> ...

 

encuentro en una pagina la solucion referente a crear el initrd...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> this is is a typical error ,when you don't have a initrd to load the modules before mounting the root filesystem , the other kernel can load them because it was compiled against all the necessary modules as built in , and specially the fs modules , it's not the case for the openvz kernel wish have been compiled the fs as modules 
> 
> 

 

alguien sabe como se hace???

gracias...

----------

## antogc

por cierto, viendo un poco la fuente del problema me he dado cuenta que en el menufongi del kernel 2.6.18 no tiene ( o mejor dicho no viene) la opcion para soporte SATA.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers --> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA drivers...
> 
> 

 

es posible q no tenga soporte ese kernel?? estaba la opcion para discos duros SATA en otro sitio en esos kernels??

puedo añadir dicho soporte en caso de q realmente el kernel no tenga soporte SATA??

gracias...

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers --> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA drivers... 

 

antes del 2.6.18, los drivers sata estaban en la sección del subsistema scsi, apartado "lowlevel drivers".

saluetes

----------

## antogc

ok muchas gracias...problema solucionado...

una duda mas no existe alguna herramienta que convierta los .config de un kernel a otro...pq si me gusta el openvz y quiero trabajar con el tengo q estar mirando la configuracion de mi kernel anterior (2.6.23) para tenerl el 2.6.18 mas o menos igual...

graicas!

----------

## Stolz

 *antogc wrote:*   

> ok muchas gracias...problema solucionado...
> 
> una duda mas no existe alguna herramienta que convierta los .config de un kernel a otro...pq si me gusta el openvz y quiero trabajar con el tengo q estar mirando la configuracion de mi kernel anterior (2.6.23) para tenerl el 2.6.18 mas o menos igual...
> 
> graicas!

 

Busca en el foro la palabra "oldconfig" para saber como aprovechar la configuración de un kernel para otro

----------

## demostenes

Como ya te ha dicho Stolz, y buscando un poquito: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/kernel-upgrade.xml

```

10.  Avanzado: Usando su archivo .config antiguo para configurar uno nuevo

Algunas veces es posible ahorrar algo de tiempo reusando el archivo de configuración de su antiguo núcleo cuando configura uno nuevo. Note que esto es, en general, inseguro -- puede que hayan muchos cambios en cada nueva versión del núcleo y por tanto hacer de esto algo poco confiable... 
```

¡Aunque seguro que ya te lo has leido pero lo olvidaste...!

Dentro de cualquier kernel ( /usr/src/linux ) tienes  el directorio  Documentation  y dentro del mismo un archivo initrd.txt que explica como hacer lo que quieres.

¡¡A la faena!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Pero lo que antogc quiere hacer es un kernel downgrade si no entendí mal... La última (que de paso fué la primera) vez que intenté usar make oldconfig de un kernel nuevo en uno mas antiguo no me fué muy bien que digamos  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## antogc

correcto...mi kernel actual es un 2.6.23-r6 y lo que pretendo es bajar a un 2.6.18 por eso preguntaba lo de oldconfig...

----------

## demostenes

Lo siento, lo entendi justo al reves. Me parecia rara la pregunta, por eso opte por la solucion facilita...   :Wink: 

Me temo que deberas hacerlo a mano... ¡olvidate de lo digital!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## deadshot

mejor hazlo a mano y asi te aseguras de q la configuracion es exactamente la que quieres...

----------

